# I-130 Visa (Parents)



## coolbadger (Sep 17, 2008)

Good evening everyone. Following my daughters naturalization she applied for our I-130 Visa as Parents. We will need to visit the US Embassy in London at some stage but can anyone give indications of how long this will take, Or even their own timeline? Many thanks to you.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

coolbadger said:


> Good evening everyone. Following my daughters naturalization she applied for our I-130 Visa as Parents. We will need to visit the US Embassy in London at some stage but can anyone give indications of how long this will take, Or even their own timeline? Many thanks to you.


As a guesstimate figure 8 to 10 months to visa issuance. You'll also need a medical in London before the interview.


----------

